# Verizon 4g problem



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

My phone does not see the radio for 4g while my nexus does. Switch the same sim chip. Been switch 4 roms no good. On liquid smooth now. Please help thanks.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Weird, I'm having the same exact problem... but my phone is completely stock(not rooted). My GNex has 4G but the Galaxy S3 only has 3G. Both on Verizon.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I have signal issues on my S3 when I am running 4.2.2 roms.... everything is perfect on touchwiz roms. Very annoying.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

24andrewd said:


> My phone does not see the radio for 4g while my nexus does. Switch the same sim chip. Been switch 4 roms no good. On liquid smooth now. Please help thanks.


Check to make sure Data Roaming and National Data Roaming are checked in Settings-More..-Mobile Networks. I am on Carbon (4.2.2) and my data is just fine, I would say the same as TW.


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

I had that all checked. For some reason my s3 does not like 4g. Will try a touch wiz ROM and see what happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

No good returned the S3 and staying with my nexus









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I called Verizon and they told me to go into the store.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

It was the SIM card... they changed it and it worked.


----------

